# My New Caad9-1 build



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

I picked up a new CAAD9-1 frameset a few weeks ago and am assembling the build. I'll post build photos as I work on it. Right now, the BB30's are being installed at the shop.

Here is the build spec:

Frame/Fork - Caad9-1
Stem/Bars - Ritchey WCS
Seatpost - Thomson Elite
Saddle - either SLR or flite ti
Wheelset - training set is campy scoricco (assults or campy zondas for non training)
Shifters - Campy record 10s
Cranks - FSA SL-K Light BB30
F. Der. - Centuar QS for now
Rear D - Campy Record Carbon/Ti
Brakes - FSA sl-k and/or Chorus (not sure yet)
Pedals - Look Keo Max

I'll post photos of the frame/fork/crank when i get em back and then start posting the build. 

It is pretty much going to be all black at this point.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like it will be very nice when finished! I cant wait to see the build progress!


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*First Photo*

Obligatory Basement Photo Shot of the build... 


Need to get inline cable adjusters for f/r der. (on order), install chain, and tweak a bit... steer tube will be cut after a few rides and after dialing in the ride... 

replacing the old Flite Ti with an SLR saddle... 

like the way its turing out...

everyday wheels will be campy zondas, these are my reynolds assaults


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Another Campy Record bike congrat.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQ caad + campy record... sooooo sexy


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm actually swapping out my FSA cranks for the SRAM Red branded Cannondale cranks... pretty excited... really wanted to use BB30, so campy is out even though its a campy build... i think the Red cranks will look pretty good on this... 

I'll post updated photos this weekend when the build is hopefully complete, minus the Selle Italia SLR saddle that I'm still looking for... (anyone have one?)


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The Red cranks are very very nice cranks, im sure it'll go good with your Campy Components. 

Beautiful build by the way!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

It truly amazes me how much we spend on top of an already entry-level road frame. I see Zipps on CAADs, Shamals on them and Record 11, etc. I have yet to see a Trek 1.5 having such a devoted cult following. Sweet build, bikerboy!!!


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

What is the deal with Campy cranks and BB30? I thought that they used an adaptor and that you could go with a Campy crank. Is it not as good to use the adaptor?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is mine set up and I had this option on SS6 for last two years without any problem.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

There is no issue, but I figure if I'm getting a BB30 frame, I'd be happiest with a BB30 Crank... trust me, I wanted to stick with campy... plus, the campy record/chorus UT cranksets are quite a bit more than I picked up my Cannondale branded SRAM red cranks... so it was a win win for me... 

and yes, its just a press in adaptor that allows you to run the campy cranks with BB30... heard they work great... 

I wont be able to post final build photos until next week when i finish it up... missing a dust cap for my BB, will take a few days to come in...


----------



## garethjohn (Jun 25, 2011)

nice build, love the cranks!!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Wheels Mfg. BB30 adapter works great. In fact, my Dura Ace 7800 crank felt slightly stiffer than a full BB30 Carbon Si crankset. The Hollowtech II cranks fit the adapter precisely like it would on the original FC-7800 bottom bracket. Shown on new SystemSix build:


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Crappy build photo*

here is an updated photo... with the cannondale cranks and white tape/saddle... need to dial in the shifting, and the steer tube length, but almost done... i like the white look of the tape/saddle now that its on there.... better photos to follow...


----------

